# Cutting nails - impossible!



## ChiFreddie (Nov 4, 2013)

Does anyone else struggle with this? Freddie absolutely hates it, he wriggles uncontrollably and pulls the evil face, and it takes two of us to get anything cut.
And even then, we sometimes have to give up. I don't know why he hates it so much, i've always been very encouraging and given him lots of treats..

I've decided i'm going to try taking him to a groomer, but i've no idea how they will manage to do it?!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

I use a Dremel. It is so much easier, efficient and I have never hit the quick. It takes just a few days to let them get used to it....all three of mine fall asleep in my lap while I'm doing there nails.
It is one of the items that is really useful and worth putting money into in my estimation.


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm a groomer myself, and had to purchase an entire new nail clipper (one used for cats) for Ponyo because her nails are so small. Once I started clipping, I realized the Dremel is MUCH faster and safer! 

*How a groomer normally rehabilitates a fearful nail trimming dog:*

1. Test the waters
_Normally, a groomer will hold the small dog and start touching his/her feet with hands first, then the tool to gauge level of fear._
2. Here we go!
_If a dog seems ready to learn (a.k.a. not initially fearful or trying to repel hands or tools near nails) a groomer will "tip" the first nail quickly without the dog's notice and praise praise praise! If after this, the dog realizes what is "happening" and begins to shut down, a muzzle will be placed on the dog for everyone's safety and to continue the lesson. A fearful dog must learn that when he acts out, he is no longer rewarded by negative behavior, only calm. Sometimes, just an experienced handler and "tipping" the nail is enough for the dog to begin to trust, and a muzzle is not needed. For extreme fear sometimes a dog's nails can be done in the bathtub (a new environment helps) after a soak in hot water to soften the nails for a different feeling._
3. Tip, tip tip!
_A groomer will then proceed to "tip" all nails, working quietly with the fearful dog. With a muzzle on, the dog normally realizes that acting out doesn't manipulate the situation anymore OR if the dog trusts the groomer (some dogs will automatically trust a groomer because any good groomer will has positive and firm intent from experience) all nails will be "tipped" at first so the dog can realize that it is a non-invasive process. Most owners are not happy with this, and want to "Get it over with" and get the dog's nails as short as possible, but a good groomer will want to earn the dog's trust over many visits so the experience can be come calm and rewarding._
4. Treats!
_Most times, dogs won't take treats in a fearful/invasive situation because their brain is not focused. Treats can be used if the dog is very food motivated, and you may feel free to bring some to the groomer if you think it may help. Don't be surprised if the groomer said your dog would not eat them there. That is normal._

Be sure when you bring the dog to the groomer you let them know that he has "Extreme Nail Anxiety." Don't mention biting or anything like that. Groomers also like to hear you're willing to invest time into a few visits to help your dog get over the fear (this will make the groomer feel as if you are trusting their expertise, and they will spend the extra time with the dog because that is what you are anticipating.) Find a good groomer. A private grooming salon is best for fearful dogs over a hustly bustly place like Petsmart. If you could even find a groomer that has a "daycare" like situation (dogs not in kennels, dogs going for walks, ect.) even better!

And invest in a Dremel! They're great! Hope this helped!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

MaddiLovesDogs said:


> I'm a groomer myself, and had to purchase an entire new nail clipper (one used for cats) for Ponyo because her nails are so small. Once I started clipping, I realized the Dremel is MUCH faster and safer!
> 
> *How a groomer normally rehabilitates a fearful nail trimming dog:*
> 
> ...


Great tips!


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

Please *do* mention biting if you have "given up" doing his nails because he understands biting (jaws closed on you/clipper with noticeable pressure) is what caused the interaction to end. That is useful information for a groomer to know. They have special safe and humane methods to help "biters" ... I've rehabilitated plenty of snappy snarly dogs into (almost) angels


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I fight with my chi to cut nails, but she never bites. I just started giving her a raw bone to chew on and found that if I put the bone on the banister and try to clip her nails, she'll watch the bone and not fight as much all the time trying to keep her focused by saying, "where's your bone." So far so good. I also lay her on my lap and try to keep her head covered with a blanket, but she wriggles out. I never give up until all her nails are trimmed. She's such a little brat when it comes to nail trimming.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Baby is just like that too !! He only lets one of my girlfriends do it, and she lives like 40 minutes away from us, so when she can*t come to the city, I use a regular bananafile for humans gel nail, the ruff one ! And I lay him on his back in his bed and file the nails, suprinsingly enough he let*s me do that, but no cutting haha  

You should really try the banana files, they are so good for doggi nails <3 
Like this: 10 x Nail Files Sanding 100 180 Curve Banana for Nail Art Tips Manicure | eBay

Good luck, let me know if you try it  XOXO


----------



## FlaHuahua (Jan 10, 2014)

My dog is the worst with his nails. At the vet they had to put a muzzle on him, and it was still hard. Then the next month I took him to Petco. They don't allow muzzles so when she tired to cut his nails he went crazy. Luckily when she use the grinder he didn't mind and she was able to do them all.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Odie was the worst when she was younger. I tried so many different ways to get her used to it and none of them worked, until I tried tiring her out first. We used swimming in the bath for this. She's not a good swimmer, so I held her while she paddled away. I took her out and had my husband hold her, and I cut them no problem. We've never had an issue since. Strange, but it worked! We're also interested in getting a dremel to do her nails, but I want to borrow one from a friend first to make sure that I can do it before I invest in one.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Lulu doesn't like it, but she's not bad. She just tolerates it. She doesn't fight, but she will pull her paw away if she thinks she can.  That was for clipping. Now I use a Dremel, and it is smooooooth sailing! lol A hint though--Tracy (Brody's Mom) said to go to Harbor Freight and buy one of the $10. Dremel-type filers. That's what I did and what I use.


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Odie was the worst when she was younger. I tried so many different ways to get her used to it and none of them worked, until I tried tiring her out first. We used swimming in the bath for this. She's not a good swimmer, so I held her while she paddled away. I took her out and had my husband hold her, and I cut them no problem. We've never had an issue since. Strange, but it worked! We're also interested in getting a dremel to do her nails, but I want to borrow one from a friend first to make sure that I can do it before I invest in one.


Krystal, that's awesome! What a great way!:cheer:


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

Dremmeling white nails is easy, Dremmeling black nails is a bit more tricky.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

MaddiLovesDogs said:


> Krystal, that's awesome! What a great way!:cheer:



I thought so! I think it just made her more submissive and then she saw that it wasn't so scary. 

Most of her nails are black and they are so hard to cut! There's one on her back foot that curls tight to the pad and I can't cut it with clippers for fear of hurting her so we file it with a regular nail file. It's a pain! So envious of people with white nailed dogs! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I might need to invest in a Dremel. All mine were initially pretty good with the clipper. Unintentionally I have hit the quick on Prince and Sapphire and this has impacted their tolerance. I can still clip their nails but it is a struggle. Bad momma....


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

I had the same thing happen Lynda, I couldn't get comfortable after that either, I'm sure they sensed my feelings. The Dremel has been a life changer for sure.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

We have a dremel too, but Baby don*t like the noise, he only tolerates the bananafiles hihi


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I didnt read through all of this but Yoshi and Chibi put up a bit of a fight but Gidget is a little tougher so I put her up on a counter top and do hers, she seems to be a bit calmer when I put her up high.


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

Nails were the hardest thing for me to learn to be calm during. But I have lots of experience with them, now. In fact, I always says I should just keep my nail clippers in my purse because whoever meets me (and finds out I'm a groomer) always asks for me to clip their dog's nails! Haha. That's why lots of dogs have anxiety about it, because it can be very scary for everyone involved if anyone (you or your dog) is squeamish, and who wouldn't be!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

MaddiLovesDogs said:


> Nails were the hardest thing for me to learn to be calm during. But I have lots of experience with them, now. In fact, I always says I should just keep my nail clippers in my purse because whoever meets me (and finds out I'm a groomer) always asks for me to clip their dog's nails! Haha. That's why lots of dogs have anxiety about it, because it can be very scary for everyone involved if anyone (you or your dog) is squeamish, and who wouldn't be!


I love the fact that you have so much experience and obviously very good at what you do...thanks for your tips and ideas. I always find your posts helpful!


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

debrawade10 said:


> I love the fact that you have so much experience and obviously very good at what you do...thanks for your tips and ideas. I always find your posts helpful!


Awwww thanks Deb!  You're makin' me blush! :laughing6:

I really like to help out. It's my job as a groomer to educate clients! When you're in the middle of a group of fellow doggy parents who actually care? It's nice to know I'm helping because a lot of owners ignore what we say :sad1: and don't want to educate themselves. Here, sharing info is always fun, and I learn, too! 

But I really like Krystal & Odie's Swimming Training. I thought that idea was great! :hello1:


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

I've posted a couple of times on this subject, Bella does not like it. There's nothing more to say, she turns into devil dog lol. xx


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

Behaviorally, muzzles are great for this one. And when I have a "devil dog" I'll usually have someone help me with the dog, using calm energy and just another set of hands for if a "crocodile roll" starts to happen (dogs can injure themselves in many ways if they are not secure, and if they are not still they are 100% more likely to get quicked) Some dogs feel special and more secure when all the humans in the shop (or at least a few more) get involved in a happy calm way. It's quite important that when we're holding a dog we pay attention and release pressure accordingly if the dog decides to be calm because that is her reward, and of course we are constantly cooing, praising and petting her, even if she's snarling mad! Once the muzzle is on, everything is safe. Most "serious biters" (there aren't that many!) eventually tolerate nails (after frequent visits and positive reinforcement) ONLY IF they are wearing a muzzle. They can learn that the process "will end" (even if they don't want to start it in the first place) and it isn't life-threatening... but if you ever try while the muzzle is off you will get protest because the dog knows she has her mouth (way of manipulation) back. Sometimes, if the owner and vet want it, a sedative can help; But personally I don't like grooming a doped out dog because they cannot tell you if something is hurting them. 

Most pet dogs (socialized ones) are not serious and are bluffing (There was a shitzu I did once that would MOUTHMOUTHMOUTH my hand and snarl like a hyena but never once gave a bite... he was so misunderstood!:laughing6 But that is the trust risk we must make as groomers. A dog will not trust you if you do not trust her first and be an example of calmness for her, but gauging a situation like that takes lots of nail trimmings! Hehe.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Yoshismom said:


> I didnt read through all of this but Yoshi and Chibi put up a bit of a fight but Gidget is a little tougher so I put her up on a counter top and do hers, she seems to be a bit calmer when I put her up high.


This is what I do with Jaxx too. He is fine lying on his back on the floor for his back paws but for his front he constantly tries to squirm out. I figured out if I put him on top of the washing machine he is a lot better. The washing machine is a slick surface so he cannot move around a lot and he won't try to get off because it is high.

I started Opie on doing his nails the first week he was home and he doesn't seem to mind it all that much but I am scared to death of his dew claws.


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

Just always make sure your replacing your nail clipper blades, or getting new ones! The fastest way to make a dog uncomfortable during nails is doing it with a dull blade! Then there's more pinching, and that's just painful.


----------

